# Calculadora sencilla keypad 4x4 Proteus y CCS



## fedoral10 (Ago 14, 2011)

Soy estudiante de ingeniería en computación y este foro me ayudo mucho con la clase de Arquitectura de Maquinas Computadoras I, quisiera contribuir con algo, porque se que a mas de una persona le servirá este código.

Cuando empece a buscar en este foro me encontré con varias soluciones muy buenas pero no me servían porque no ponían el código fuente y pienso que el SOFTWARE LIBRE construye una mejor sociedad, no seamos egoístas con el código, Compartamoslo.

Aqui tienen el link
http://www.mediafire.com/?o11w2u7nfd73df9


----------



## fradrada (Sep 15, 2019)

Hola buenas noches. Podrías compartirnos tu simulación en Proteus por favor ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2019)

Su única y última visita fue el 24 de Agosto de 2011 , dudo muchísimo que conteste !


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 15, 2019)

fradrada dijo:


> Hola buenas noches. Podrías compartirnos tu simulación en Proteus por favor ?


¿ Que se supone que es esto que está dentro en el archivo adjunto calc.zip que esta en el primer mensaje?


----------

